# Advice on selecting [between] two male pups



## But (Jan 24, 2015)

Ok I need some help making a decision. There are two male puppies that I have to choose from. I am new to pup selection, other than what little info I have gathered on the net. I visited the litter at 1week, and they were in a heated room built on to the back porch, where they were born. Other than when I visit, this is where they stay. At 5 weeks, when I visited again, they were all (two liters) brought in together. The male that I had in mind to take was off to himself, away from others acting very shy. The other male was friendlier and hung with other puppies. It walked to me. There were two grown dogs gated in a back bedroom that barked a lot. This may have scared him a little. I am unsure. The other pups, it seemed to not bother. We stayed about 30 minutes. I then decided on the pup that seemed most friendly. I went back two weeks later. The pups were now 7 weeks. They had their shots four days earlier. During this vist, only the two male pups that I was interested in were brought in. Both seemed a little hesitant to come to me on their own. The dog that had been most friendly from last visit, was not as friendly this time. The very shy, loner puppy from last time was now more friendly. I am wanting a dog with a high ball drive, and one that's confident and outgoing. I'm not very good at identifying this at the puppy stage. From these notes, can someone help me make a choice? When playing with a ball, one pup had a higher ball drive, but the other wouldn't let go once he had it ( this being the very shy one from second visit).


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Probably not what you want to hear, but I would walk away, and find a different breeders. Shy pups in their own environment is BAD NEWS big time. They will not likely be what you want, not even the 'better' one. 

The pups seem to have been poorly socialized to start. At seven weeks, they should be curious, friendly, outgoing, inquisitive, playful, and full of mischief - not hanging back unsure of themselves, in their own environment, with a littermate there to boost their confidence. 

You seem to know what you want in a pup, good for you! Most people just want "a companion" and have trouble articulating their preferences beyond the basics. I say take your insight and knowledge and understanding of drives and temperament, and bring it up a notch by doing the hard thing: passing on this breeder and any pups they may have, and taking a bit more time to find a puppy that is what a GSD is supposed to be, and what you really want. 

A lot of times people in your situation are so full of anticipation and excitement about the prospect of this pup that they have waited for so long, that they disregard this type of advice and go ahead taking a pup, only to realize later on that they should have waited. 

Good breeders will not usually let people select their own pups: they know each puppy more than anyone else having watched them for the last 7 - 8 weeks, evaluating them and then match the right pup to the right person. Good breeders will be brutally honest and let you know if they don't have a match, as in this case. They care more about the puppy going to a home most suitable for its temperament than in making a sale. 

Where do you live? People may be able to give some recomendations for you, and in the meantime, I recently posted some links in a different thread with articles and advice on how to go about finding a good breeder, and on how to spot poor breeders from good breeders - 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-subject-line-edited-admin-2.html#post6461170

There are a lot more links like the above in the breeding section and in the puppy sections and in the Welcome First-timer GSD owner section if the above prove useful to you.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm with Lucia. I don't want shy, period. But just to be clear, were they exploring and getting into other things? Just more interested in stuff then you?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I wouldn't choose either one of those puppies. I like bold, cocky, confident pups. Kopper thought he owned the world at 7 weeks. Still does as a matter of fact lol.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

I picked the laid back shy puppy. out of 13 puppies, very hard but he was the gentle one. one puppy tried to hump my leg. (bossy) lol others bit, Hes nothing but ball chasing running and wants to see everything.
He is the only dog that ive ever had that walks around with his nose in the air smelling everything, he actually kept his nose to the ground on a walk and tracked my brother lol. thinks hes a hound dog. 4 months old and fuun to be around


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Castlemaid's advice is so valuable. I am a newbie to GSDs and now more than ever, I appreciate my breeder and how she manages her puppies. I picked up my boy at 9 weeks and now he is 11.5 months.

My breeder picked out the dog for me with the attributes I wanted. My pup was the smallest in the litter, but in no way shy or unsocialized. 

Good luck on your search.


----------

